# listen to my crappy playing



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

hi, I started a youtube channel to document some of my musical undertakings....i'm not a very good pianist b/c when the camera goes on I get very tense and play poorly but w/e, I'm glad just to have some kind of 'presence' online musically-speaking.
















Also, this thread is for anyone who wants to share their own recordings of themselves playing their instrument.


----------

